# Hoke Portuguese Brazil Refining Precious Metals



## rusty (Feb 18, 2012)

Hoke Portuguese Brazil needs proper formatting and spell check.

Google docs open to public https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0up4cIOrr0rOTk0ZmU1NzMtMzdiYS00NzFhLThjODItOTRhMGFjYmI2YmFm


----------



## coiote_25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank´s Jim but the link is broken.

Can you send me the correct one?

By the way i need to make stannous chloride test solution, but i don´t have tin powder, can i use SnCl2 (II) in stead?

Regards


----------



## Geo (Apr 11, 2012)

coiote_25 said:


> Thank´s Jim but the link is broken.
> 
> Can you send me the correct one?
> 
> ...



do you have access to lead free solder? lead free solder is a high tin content and is what i use to make my stannous chloride test solution.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 11, 2012)

coiote_25 said:


> By the way i need to make stannous chloride test solution, but i don´t have tin powder, can i use SnCl2 (II) in stead?


That's all I ever used. You'll see that Hoke discusses that very thing, and provides instructions on how to make the test solution. Haiving some pure tin (or a small amount of tin solder) is to advantage in prolonging its useful life. 

Harold


----------

